# help minn kota rt65/AP/w



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

You have AP in subject line so it is either a RT SP or RT ST. So there are 3 choices, co pilot which is just remote operation of steering and speed, i pilot that has gps features, and I pilot link that can connect to an ethernet HB unit. Go to minnkota website and see what fits your needs best.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Carolinajim.... I found out that its a sp. that I need the co-pilot. How do I know what part is it?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

The 65 lb thrust model is older, I would call MinnKota for part#.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok thanks ....Carolinajim. Do u think I would have any problem with putting the new part?...


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Should not be hard and Minn Kota instructions are very good.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all ur help..


----------

